# HID Beam Pics



## Patriot (Oct 12, 2008)

BVH ruined if for everyone....no fair! 


Team Member, your pics look great and very artistic. Seeing the PH50 and N30 illustrated like that is impressive.


*P.S. I can't take credit for initiating this thread even though my name was somehow attached to it, due to the time stamp issues. Team Member was the original poster if I remember correctly. 

*


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 12, 2008)

EDIT: I posted in the wrong place, sorry


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 12, 2008)

bxstylez said:


> what kind of light is that flashanator?
> 
> .


 
That is Flashanator's awesome "VT-110 HID". It is 20 million candlepower spotlight that comes stock with twin halogen bulbs, which he replaced with two high-wattage HID bulbs. It is really an amazing light!

EDIT: I am not sure why my new posts are displaying at the top of the page...


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 12, 2008)

bxstylex.

its my VTO120.

take a stock vector Twin VCE192.

Mod it with (automotive 55w/43w output HID Kits) & then overdrive the ballasts at 60w @ the bulb. 120w output total vs. 84w standard.

It has a safe runtime of 15-20mins in cool weather. After that ballasts get too hot.

BVH has his with 2 xeray 75w output ballasts. 16,000 + Lumens & quality fatboy HID bulbs. Thats what I hope to make soon.


EDIT: dunno why this thread is all mixed up????


----------



## karlthev (Oct 12, 2008)

Appears to be a XeRay or Barn Burner.....?


Karl


----------



## BVH (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks to be his twin HID Vector.


----------



## BVH (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like a time warp going on here!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2008)

BVH said:


> Looks like a time warp going on here!




I'm sitting here belly laughing at the way the threads are posting and my initial confusion about it. When I saw your comment I started laughing harder to the point of my facial muscles getting tired. I guess it was just the idea of so many people all thinking to themselves...."what the heck" all at the same time...lol


----------



## electromage (Oct 13, 2008)

A bit off-topic, but this thread is all out of order for me. Does anyone else see that? Post #1 is Patriot36 commenting on BVH's beamshots, and what looks like the first post is #9...


----------



## electromage (Oct 13, 2008)

Nevermind, I see this is a widespread issue!


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 13, 2008)

Below are a couple of beam shots of my focusable mod at ~42W. I hope to be able to do a couple of comparison shots later on at ~90W. Also seeing the pics of the PH50 next to the N30 I have to ask the question, is the PH50 really 4300K ?? Looks more towards the 6000K mark to me in that comparison shot. I don't know, anyone got any thoughts on that ?


----------



## Team Member (Oct 13, 2008)

I can´t help it... I just LOVE all those beam pics that people tend to show now and then, of how good the beam from their flashlight stretches out towards the sky. Or towards anything actually...

But the beam that a HID produce is really something special :twothumbs

So this thread is for all of you who feel the same as I do..

First up is a pic with a PH50 on the left and a N30 on the right.





PH50 stretches out over the field..








And this one was taken just an hour ago..
PH50 out in the field...






Let´s see some pics guy´s :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Oct 13, 2008)

60" on upper left, VSS-1 lower left and VSS-3a on right.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy crap!!!

:bow:


----------



## BVH (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, at 11,700 Watts, it ought to be bright!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2008)

Heres my $12.00 HID.
It started as a standard 12 million candlepower light and I added a bulb and ballest that a friend gave me for free..

My beamshot sucks, but I wanted to join in:wave:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

team-member, love the PH50, dam that is the bomb. :thumbsup:



:ironic:......



........ near 11-12k lumens?


----------



## bxstylez (Oct 13, 2008)

what kind of light is that flashanator?

.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2008)

BVH said:


> Looks like a time warp going on here!




ROTFLMAO... let's do the time warp again! (it's just a jump to the left...) 

Damn these HID lights perform great, y'all closet Star Wars/Lightsaber fans eh?


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 13, 2008)

bxstylez said:


> what kind of light is that flashanator?
> 
> .


That's his VT110.

Two HID bulbs in a dual reflector type light.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ROTFLMAO... let's do the time warp again! (it's just a jump to the left...)
> 
> Damn these HID lights perform great, y'all closet Star Wars/Lightsaber fans eh?





BVH's 60" Carbon Arc looks like a light saber for the Death Star.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmm... perhaps more like a point singularity weapon? 

Awesome to behold regardless!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm... perhaps more like a point singularity weapon?
> 
> Awesome to behold regardless!




I think the Magog's use those in Andromeda....


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmm, one way to keep BVH's 60" CARBON ARC out of this thread would have been to have the thread titled "Hand held HID Beam Pics"


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

Team Member said:


> First up is a pic with a PH50 on the left and a N30 on the right.


Never mind those 2, what on earth is *THIS ONE??!? *







 
It makes the other 2 look like Luxeons, lol.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah...I was wondering myself but, thanks for bringing it up---I don't got no fancy purple markers like yours to point it out so well!  Seriously, what IS that beam????



Karl


----------



## BVH (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a lit up flagpole with attached rope to me. Not a beam.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 14, 2008)

Nah, Luke Skywalker!



Karl


----------



## Team Member (Oct 14, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Never mind those 2, what on earth is *THIS ONE??!? *




 _Did I miss to erase that one?!?!?! I´m sooooo f**ked....
_
Okey guy´s, nothing to see here.... Let´s move along...

No prototype Polarion X3 in the bushes...

Move along...


----------



## Illum (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that your photo of the N30 came out that well

My N30 looks no where like that on pictures...something tells me I'm going to need a tripod


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

Team Member said:


> _Did I miss to erase that one?!?!?! _


So... what is it??


----------



## Team Member (Oct 14, 2008)

Even a cheap tripod for cameras make a HUGE difference in taking pics. My tripod is a cheap, 45$, plastic thingy... And then I use a Canon G9.

I´ll see if I can get me something better...


----------



## BVH (Oct 14, 2008)

Flagpole


----------



## Team Member (Oct 14, 2008)

DM51 said:


> So... what is it??




It´s a flagpole...


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL. Actually, I'm rather disappointed. I was hoping it was going to be something like this:


----------



## Team Member (Oct 14, 2008)

And WHAT is that???!!!


----------



## Kapak (Oct 14, 2008)

MaxaBeam!


----------



## Team Member (Oct 14, 2008)

N30






Is it a comet?? 





No, just the PH50 

The PH50 is just awesome...can´t really find the right words for all my emotions...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

lol....that's flag pole had everyone a bit confused. I was lucky that the rope shows up pretty well on my screen I guess.


David, that's still one of the best Maxabeam shots ever. I'll never be able to take one that well. It's just awesome.


Team Member, The N30 sitting is the field by itself is very serene. Nice job!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 14, 2008)

dam team-member! you take good photos.

I love that pic of the N30. Brilliant.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> ... one of the best Maxabeam shots ever. I'll never be able to take one that well.


Nonsense - of course you will!

And that $%£*^#! flagpole had me completely fooled. How come it looks as if it's growing out of the tree?

@Team_Member: that N30 shot in post #38 is SUPERB with the stars showing up. Great work.


----------



## Sway (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice beam shots guys!

I’ve been out of the loop lately so I don’t have anything new to add but churn up a few old beam shots to add for your viewing pleasure 

My avatar pic 50W HID Blitz circa 2004.







Blitz stretching it’s legs at ½ mile, open focus not flood or throw just between. 





Checking my mail box at 50 Yards.





Blitz at 3/4 mile.





MaxaBeam opend up to cover the Blitz spot at 3/4 mile.





Enjoy
Later
Kelly


----------



## Team Member (Oct 15, 2008)

DM51 said:


> And that $%£*^#! flagpole had me completely fooled. How come it looks as if it's growing out of the tree?



It´s simple, the flagpole stands on a elevated surface and then there are some bushes between the camera and flagpole.


And thanks to you all for those kind words


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I think the Magog's use those in Andromeda....



Mmmmm... either you've been 'a-googling' OR you're an avid SCI-FI fan! 


All these wonderful beamshots made me want to participate but seeing as my POS digital camera doesn't do nightshots (at all) here's a really 'grainy' picture from my mobile phone's camera (at least it has night mode ), this one was done with low cloud cover that's what the focus point of the beam is illuminating...






P.s. sorry for the ultra low picture quality I am truly working on getting a better camera


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 15, 2008)

hmmm? I cant see any pics that you posted?


----------



## king2penn (Nov 11, 2008)

Reviving this wonderful thread... looking for new pics anyone?


----------



## Team Member (Nov 11, 2008)

king2penn said:


> looking for new pics anyone?




Yes we do... Do you have any....?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 11, 2008)

ahhh.... the Sweet after glow of 120watts of HID Power:naughty:


----------



## ChrisDallas (Nov 11, 2008)

Sway said:


> Nice beam shots guys!
> 
> I’ve been out of the loop lately so I don’t have anything new to add but churn up a few old beam shots to add for your viewing pleasure
> 
> ...



Hi Sway (Kelly) thanks for posting.

Those have always been & still are my favorite shots here on the forums. Please contact me if you ever care to sell it.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 11, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Yes we do... Do you have any....?


 
haha ill have to wait for my (edit: Vector POB- much much cheaper)which im ordering this friday....... will be arriving in around 2 weeks. All i can do now is sit and stare at this pictures :mecry:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 13, 2008)

*Sway *if you see this:

Just had a question about your 50W HID Blitz 04 mod.

Unlike automotive HID ballasts, Is that a true 50w output ballast?


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 13, 2008)

nice shots, just my lone POB here, i wanted to get a side by side with the saint HID but, oh well, the tower is 315 yards away


----------



## Team Member (Nov 13, 2008)

Took a few pics tonight. Perfect weather cond. Full moon, low clouds and -2C/28F.

N30







PH50


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice pictures.

-2 degrees C.


----------



## Kapak (Nov 13, 2008)

Talking about temperature... are there any operating temperature? Because I plan to take some PH50 and MB shots during winter and see how it does with some snow around. I don't think it would be bad unless you dropped them?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 13, 2008)

Although I don't live in those cold conditions, I was thinking the same.

I would assume that cold weather would be a bonus on ballast heat in the small PH, but then ICE would start forming.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2008)

Shouldn't be any issue Kapak. It would probably like to sit in the snow while running since it would stay nice and cool. It might even melt it's way on through.


----------



## Sway (Nov 14, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> *Sway *if you see this:
> 
> Just had a question about your 50W HID Blitz 04 mod.
> 
> Unlike automotive HID ballasts, Is that a true 50w output ballast?



Eh' I'm not 100% sure, it's a Kenrad 35/50 ballast probably not a true 50 watts at the bulb more in the neighborhood of 40+ a little just taking a guess.

Later
Kelly


----------



## king2penn (Nov 15, 2008)

*Edit*: Waiting until my POB arrives next week to post some beamshots... 
Beam pics of Mag85 taken down, u can still see them in the borealis thread at the incad board.

I cant wait to see the vector POB blow away my mag85 in terms of beamshots:naughty:

Regards,
Steven


----------



## csshih (Nov 15, 2008)

wow. impressive shot.

I like your pointer, DM.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

Even tho its incan not HID, still very nice pictures.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 16, 2008)

king2penn said:


> I have some beam pics of my mod mag85... though not related to HIDs i hope to share them here until my POB arrives next week




I think that there are another forum part that show and discuss Incans... Even the name of this thread is very specific..


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

Team Member said:


> I think that there are another forum part that show and discuss Incans... Even the name of this thread is very specific..


 
*Edit*: Mag85 Beamshots taken down; further updates will be posted here once i get my Vector POB


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay couldn't resist yet another phone camera shot coming your way! 


This tiny picture (not as grainy as the previous one) depicts a slightly yellow tinted Colossus (left) compared to the large 4300K MotorPro host (right) both powered by (supposed) 55w HID components


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

Man, you need a digital Camera.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 17, 2008)

control shot!





around 7,000 to 8,000 lumens




any help with the camera settings guys!

first pic is with flash and second pic is with firework display.

i have all these weird settings like

1.fireworks
2.beach & snow
3.backlight

its a 7million px samsung digimax

i have'nt a clue how to work it:thinking: camera's are not my thing!!!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 17, 2008)

its funny that you cannot see the rain in the first pic....there is only one minute between them!!!


maybe its the setting!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

do you actual have a xeray 75w HID barn burner?

you need to at least take photos with both camera and light on tripods or something stable.

No flash, try using your cameras timer function to avoid camera shack.

you need to get into your cameras manual settings for good shots.

play around with the exposure and aperture settings


----------



## electromage (Nov 17, 2008)

Well last night was perfect for some HID beam shots, just the right amount of moisture to be very visible, but not so much that it diffuses the beam quickly.

Here are a couple shots of my HF HID (11"/35W/~6000k) on my Jeep:










I realized that in the latter position, the beam was reflecting off of a window on my house, and in to a neighbor's window, so I didn't keep it that way for long. Also, another neighbor saw me walking with the light and asked if I was looking for something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Man, you need a digital Camera.


Nah, you mean a GOOD digital camera! 

I've got 2 digicams that work well enough during the daylight hours but their ability in low light scenarios truly sucks bigtime, especially when you consider they get owned by a nokia phone-camera!


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

haha, a photographer who looks at this pics will say that the noise levels are unacceptable 

I'll be getting back my DSLR (Canon EOS 400D) soon, as my exams just finished:twothumbs


----------



## rasserie (Nov 18, 2008)

king2penn said:


> *Edit*: Waiting until my POB arrives next week to post some beamshots...
> Beam pics of Mag85 taken down, u can still see them in the borealis thread at the incad board.
> 
> I cant wait to see the vector POB blow away my mag85 in terms of beamshots:naughty:
> ...


lol, u have finally decided to get the POB. i did some testing at kranji DAM and the police coast guard replied with their own searchlight. i guess, too bright is also not good...

btw remember to get a stepdown converter.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok a stink pic of my POB output - will try to get a decent one in the weekend :thinking: - ok need to do a bit more experimenting with the camera...

POB @ approx 250m






POB @ approx 200m


----------



## king2penn (Nov 18, 2008)

rasserie said:


> lol, u have finally decided to get the POB. i did some testing at kranji DAM and the police coast guard replied with their own searchlight. i guess, too bright is also not good...
> 
> btw remember to get a stepdown converter.


 
Haha dont anyhow shine hor later kanna arrested! 
May i know where u got ur step-down transformer from?


----------



## rasserie (Nov 18, 2008)

king2penn said:


> Haha dont anyhow shine hor later kanna arrested!
> May i know where u got ur step-down transformer from?


at holland shopping centre. the first shop at the 2nd level in front of the escalator. bought mine at 20 bux.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 21, 2008)

Since the weather isn´t to good a the moment(-5C and snowing) I just took a quick pic in the garden showing the Streamlight Litebox HID and my PH50..






PH50 left and Litebox right..

If you watch closely you can see the snow in both beams..
..winter approaching..


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2008)

I wanted to make a shot of my N30 yesterday night but it brought along a few helicopters :green:

I suspect being only 10 miles from an air force station had something to do with it, but the N30 is hardly a hazard compared to AN/VSS lights:candle:

anyway they were circling about at a pretty low altitude [not sure because its night, but the windows were rattling pretty hard...almost like the shuttle launch down at the cape]


----------



## Team Member (Nov 21, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I wanted to make a shot of my N30 yesterday night but it brought along a few helicopters :green:



Next time, leave the N30 on and walk away a bit. Set up your camera and wait...

Maybe one of those choppers will land next to it....then you will have the best photo ever of your N30


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe they got confused and thought that that was the control tower light?? :shakehead


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2008)

the N30 is not all that bright...its actually quite dim compared to the runway light on a near by civilian airport


I'm afraid to try "sky bounce" again and its way too cold here to do anything at night [real feel ~44F, unheard of in Florida where the norm is about ~80F ambient most of the year]


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> the N30 is not all that bright...its actually quite dim compared to the runway light on a near by civilian airport


 
It was said in jest


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow sounds like those helicopters wanted your N30.

I mean its just an N30...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't have issues like that with our neighbours as they're too busy grazing to care LOL :laughing:

One LAST grainy beamshot (from the newly modded Scout/RT3500 55w HID conversion) before the Canon A590IS arrives, I like the beam pattern on this unit more than my previous effort as it's less 'ringy' and has more usable spill IMHO 









Photography aficionados please forgive the 'noise' in this picture


----------



## king2penn (Nov 22, 2008)

> Photography aficionados please forgive the 'noise' in this picture


 
All right this is ur last chance


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 22, 2008)

TOOO MUCHHH NOISE

So your in outback Vic ey? Lucky Lucky.

Look forward to you getting your New Cam


----------



## king2penn (Nov 22, 2008)

Hehe u may even take up a new hobby-photography
I learnt photography before i went into flashlights


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 22, 2008)

Unfortunately Im just now learning to use digital cameras after getting into Flashlights....

I feel I now have all the basics covered.

Id would really love to play around with a ~$5000 AU camera. Oh some day...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 22, 2008)

A nice Canon 1DS + 14mm lens would come in handy right now


----------



## king2penn (Nov 22, 2008)

A canon EOS 5D Mark II with full frame sensor and 6.5fps along with a canon Luxury lens such as the 10-22 will do just fine
Too bad i have to stick to my 400D + 18-55 due to budget constraints:sigh:
18-55 is not sharp enough after u use it for awhile
Photography is easily more expensive to upkeep compared to flashlights :mecry:


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 22, 2008)

another pic skyward with the POB


----------



## Team Member (Nov 22, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> another pic skyward with the POB





Ooooohh!! Very nice!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## rasserie (Nov 22, 2008)

i have played around with the POB several times. last 2 days, i was in my rural village in malaysia to test it out atop a hill overlooking trees.

the more i use it, the more it feels like a luxeon. somehow, my eyes are getting accustomed to the POB's brightness.

i tried to point it to the side of a mountain about a few KMs away and the POB couldnt reach it. thats when i say, even the POB is not that powerful LOL.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, no beam pics from me this year. Turns out i will not be getting the POB after all due to problems getting contact from seller... unless rasserie imports in 1 for me


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

DAM, sorry to hear that.:candle:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 24, 2008)

haha i might still be trying for an N30, but its a long shot...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

king2penn said:


> All right this is ur last chance



Okay... I'm ON NOTICE then eh? 



Flashanator said:


> TOOO MUCHHH NOISE
> 
> So your in outback Vic ey? Lucky Lucky.
> 
> Look forward to you getting your New Cam



Yes out with the Skippy's, getting the camera is only half the battle... then I've got to give myself a crash course on how to use it


----------



## willex- (Nov 24, 2008)

My new pob


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

nice shots, love the blue beam.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 25, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> nice shots, love the blue beam.


 
Strewth Blue, who put da Roo in da Stew?

nah seriously - nice looking light... :thumbsup:


----------



## ez78 (Nov 30, 2008)

Some random beams with my humble hid mod.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 30, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## Mettee (Nov 30, 2008)

what light is that? whoa!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL ez78, there's nothing humble about your 400w HID light it's PURE business! :thumbsup:

Nice beam shots BTW


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome back ez :bow:

Have you thought about getting a ~4200K sealed lamp for your monster?


----------



## ez78 (Dec 1, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> welcome back ez :bow:
> 
> Have you thought about getting a ~4200K sealed lamp for your monster?



Thanks, I was lurking around, waiting for the right moment for my come back.

And yes I have. If I happened to find suitable ~4200K lamp I would order one. But they still seem to be tricky to find and order from china. As bright as the 400W hid is it definetly loses some punch with the 6000K bulb. I think they didn't have any options for color temp when I orded the lamp, only the 6000K. Well it's fun to still have some room for improvements in future designs, color temp is one, and of cource more power and lumens never hurt anyone.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 1, 2008)

were can i buy one of these?


----------



## ez78 (Dec 1, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> were can i buy one of these?



My 400W metal halide sealed beam is from this company:

http://jieneng.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008824966199/Homepage.htm

Edit: Oh and buying something from there can be slow as it requires lots of communication by emails.


They seem to have 4000K versions now, if those specs can be trusted. Would be nice...


----------



## Jesseri (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, nice high beams on your car . Maybe the alignment is a bit off and the bulb from the other side is busted, but looks nice nevertheless .


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy cow! It appears I've been away from this thread for a while. Great shots you guys. Ez...I love the shot of the 400W monster down the expanse of roadway. Very cool and great exposure!


----------



## ez78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jesseri said:


> Wow, nice high beams on your car . Maybe the alignment is a bit off and the bulb from the other side is busted, but looks nice nevertheless .



Yes, maybe I should take the car to service. Something odd might be going on with the high beams. :duh2:


Patriot36: I used a healthy exposure time of 8 secs to really capture the eyecandy. The weather was crispy and air was clear, no fog to be seen.

During my photo session two cars came from where the beam is aimed and I had to point it to the woods and let them by. I wonder what they were thinking I was doing.


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, I like to think I have a % of your 400w's output with my Thor 1000w.

your get more lumens & runtime, I get instant daytime....:laughing:


----------



## ez78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Flash: Yeah, the halogen sun rises so much more rapidly, a definite plus for it. With my 400W it takes almost 1 minute to full noon, but then you better wear some sun lotion and shades. I still like the basic larryk14 with the Q4559X a lot, good compromise for output and runtime and instant on. Different kind of beasts.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 3, 2008)

flashanator do you have any beamshots of your 1000W throw?


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 3, 2008)

ez, Only 1 minute warm up time sounds great when you consider its colossal ouput 

LIGHTSMAD, in terms of throw my thor1000w out throws all incan 130w, all HID 35w throwers no probs. eats them up & spits them out. 

My VT120 HID out throws it tho, but the 1000w has a huge wide beam & covers many times the space.

I Don't have any long range beamshots... heres what I do have.

~200metre beamshots
generic comparisons
In this thread u get a sense of its lumen output

BTW LIGHTSMAD, is that 75w HID Barn Burner in your sig?


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 3, 2008)

yes.
i only bought it a short while ago from a CPF'er, it really is a super light, i will send some beam shots before i sell it.

its a shame to let it go, but im looking into buying a house at the moment and i need the funds badly....its in the CPFMP for sale at the moment.

if i ever have that sort of money again, i will be sure to buy another, if that is possible, i seen on a thread not to long ago that there is only about 30 of these spread aroung CPF members!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is final closure for everyone on how the Amondotech N30 compares to the Power On Board HID. IMHO the N30 is quite a bit brighter and has a much more usable beam.

Both lights are aimed at the base of the target tree which is a little over 50 yards away.

Sam's Club Vector Power On Board HID 22mcp:







AmondoTech N30 compact HID Searchlight:






ADDED: Thor 15mcp 130W Halogen:






Another update. Professional's Favorite 17.5mcp 120W Halogen. I refocused its bulb again, and now, unlike before, it has more throw than the Thor 15mcp.







AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator (Improved Costco/Harbor Freight HID). The Ti Mega has the brightest hotspot, brightest corona, and most light output out of all these lights. It truly blows all the others away in terms of beam intensity and brightness IMO.


----------



## Showolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Great shots! 

The N30 looks sweet........... :devil:


----------



## ez78 (Dec 7, 2008)

One more with the 400W hid. Taken about 100 meters away. Not that special looking picture before you realize the dimensions. Camera settings are not optimal. The cloud bounce looked good.


----------



## Team Member (Dec 7, 2008)

ez78 said:


> One more with the 400W hid. Taken about 100 meters away.







Now I finally understand how bright that thing is...



Since I´ve have done a few pics like that one, I know how close I can stand and NOT see the beam from my PH50..


...amazing ez78, amazing..:bow:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 7, 2008)

ez78 said:


>





LOL!! Outstanding. I really like how much scale there is in this photo. 

Great Job!






Nice Beamshots from Blue22 also. I can't remember you posting beamies before.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 7, 2008)

> *Patriot36*
> Nice Beamshots from Blue22 also. I can't remember you posting beamies before.


 
Hello Patriot, and thank you! I also posted some pictures of my lights HERE. I'll be adding a beamshot of my Thor 15mcp to my above post later tonight.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have taken quite a few beamshots of the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator and felt it was time to post them.

Here it is lighting up a shed 50 yards away:







Here is its laser like beam going into the sky:







This is the Mega lighting up the top of a tree around 50 yards away:







Here is the Mega Illuminator lighting up the side of my house. This picture does a good job of showing its huge corona:






I have already posted a picture of the light itself HERE.


----------



## inspireit (Dec 21, 2008)

Vector POB:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to CPF, inspireit.

Excellent photos! However would you re-size them please - they are too large. The maximum size allowed is 800 x 800 pixels.


----------



## Electric Factory (Dec 21, 2008)

Team Member said:


> I just took a quick pic in the garden showing the Streamlight Litebox HID and my PH50..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very impressive shot. From the pic the Streamlight Litebox produces at least as if not a more impressive bean than the significantly more expensive PH50 ! 
That said which HID do you guys feel is the better buy- the Streamlight Litebox , AmondoTech N30 or AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator , and why ?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 21, 2008)

Electric Factory said:


> Very impressive shot. From the pic the Streamlight Litebox produces at least as if not a more impressive bean than the significantly more expensive PH50 !
> That said which HID do you guys feel is the better buy- the Streamlight Litebox , AmondoTech N30 or AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator , and why ?




You might also notice that the light coming from the PH50 is more intense.
The Lightbox, 3350 lumens, has a tighter beam but doesn't produce more light output than the PH50, 5000+ lumens. As you may be able to see in the picture the PH50 is quite small compared to the hulking Lightbox. 

Which is the better buy is a difficult question to answer because it's subjective and depends on your mission. If I was lost in the woods overnight during an autumn downpour my PH50 would probably be the best buy I ever made.  That said, the N30 would get the all around value trophy in my book. It does everything that an HID should and it's wrapped into a nice compact package. It comes much closer to some of the PH50's benchmark attributes than the other two lights. You'll probably notice that most people with a lot of HID lights tend to reach for the handy compact sized lights far more often than the large heavy ones. The smaller lights handle 90% of my HID needs out to 500 yards. If I need to see further I'll reluctantly go and pull the Titanium Mega off the shelf....mine is the older, original Costco version.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Electric Factory said:


> Very impressive shot. From the pic the Streamlight Litebox produces at least as if not a more impressive bean than the significantly more expensive PH50 !
> That said which HID do you guys feel is the better buy- the Streamlight Litebox , AmondoTech N30 or AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator , and why ?


 
I own both the N30 and Mega Illuminator. I feel they are equally great lights and equally good values, but they serve different purposes. The N30 is only a fraction of the size of the Mega Illuminator, making it a more practical all-around light. The N30 is only about the size of a 6 volt floating lantern flashlight while the Mega Illuminator is almost as large as a microwave oven.
The Mega Illuminator throws a lot farther than the N30, and has a considerably brighter beam. I own 15 million candlepower and 17.5 million candlepower spotlights which both out throw the N30, but don't come near the Mega Illuminator in throw.

The Mega Illuminator and N30 are equally great choices IMO, it just depends on what your needs, preferences, and purposes are. 

To my knowledge the Streamlight Litebox's relfector is only a little over 7'' whereas the Mega Illuminator's reflector measures exactly 9''. This means the Mega Illuminator is likely to have more throw and a more concentrated/intense beam than the LiteBox. However, since I don't own the Litebox and have had no experience with it, this is just my educated guess about how it would compare to the Mega Illuminator in throw. Of course it is possible that the Litebox has just as much if not more throw than the Mega Illuminator.

Overall I recommend getting the Mega Illuminator as it is the single biggest "WOW factor" light that I have ever owned.


----------



## petrev (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All

A few of the BeamShots from my PX200-HID

(more in the original post)

240 Yards to Pylon









Park - 130 Yards to Trees





[URL="http://imageshack.us/"]

[/URL]





3 Beams f4 - 1/6Sec - ISO100




Misty Moon


----------



## kaimaikid (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Petrev,
awesome photos of beamshots, read your thread and can say that I'm impressed with what you have done :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice shots petrev. That X200 really grabs my attention...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I got that new camera I'd been crowing about earlier so here (at last) is a relatively clean beam shot of my 50w PF-HID conversion, still figuring out all the extra features, here's the target (test subject) an old local derelict house a (measured) 300m from the roadway OR 328 yards (984 feet) 

2.5 second delay ISO200 F2.6


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 12, 2009)

*[email protected],*

_That is an awesome beamshot!!_

_Are those black and white lumps in the grass *COWS???*_



Heres a Beamshot of the new Surefire Hellfighter I picked up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *[email protected],*
> 
> _That is an awesome beamshot!!_
> 
> _Are those black and white lumps in the grass *COWS???*_



Thanks & yes they're moo cows 

BTW nice Hell Fighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have taken some new beamshots of my HID lights that I wanted to share.

First, here are the two lights being compared, which are the Vector Power On Board HID and AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator (sorry for poor quality photo, it was taken using my Brinkmann Maxfire Dual Xenon Spotlight for light):







Here are the lights shining on a plant around 25 yards away, with the hotspots centered on the plant.

Vector Power On Board HID:







Now the Titanium Mega Illuminator:







Vector POB shining at the top of a nearby tree:







Mega Illuminator:







Finally, a skyward shot of the Mega Illuminator's beam. 







The Mega Illuminator is brighter than the Vector POB and has quite a bit more throw. Their beams are both visible in the sky from a very long distance away (easily visible from 100 yards distance), and the TI Mega's beam is thinner, more concentrated, and appears to go up farther which makes it more impressive to me.


----------



## evo6011 (Jan 29, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *[email protected],*
> 
> _That is an awesome beamshot!!_
> 
> ...


 

So what do have in the 1780?


----------



## SargeRX8 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! Love the beams, they are HUGE!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is the AmondoTech HID N30 lighting up a power line pole around 150-200 yards away. It is such an amazing thrower. The pole might appear to be on top of the house but it is actually just very tall and about 200 feet behind it by a highway outside of my neighborhood.

Control:






N30 Beamshot:







Here is the N30 putting visible light on the top of a very distant church. I don't know the distance exactly but it is several hundred yards away.

Control:






With N30:






Here is the N30 lighting up the side of a strip mall outside of my neighborhood and across the highway, around 300 yards away.

Control:






N30 turned on:






Looking across my neighborhood street at a house 200-300 yards away, control:






N30 lighting up house with hotspot centered between windows:






Control, looking at another distant house at the entrance of my neighborhood:





N30 lighting up the side:






I usually never shine my lights at the other houses but feel it is necessary to light them up for a few seconds sometimes to get these great beamshots.


ADDED:


Control, looking out towards highway around 250 yards away:






N30 lighting up distant power line pole beside highway:


----------



## LightForce (Apr 11, 2009)

Here you can see my Mag T5 beamshots at 45W 

EOS40 ISO400 F17mm f4.0 t=1s

control shot:




and power into dark: :Buttrock:




another shots:









When I come back from holiday I publish new beamshots for you...

Happy Easter from Poland!
Damian


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice shots! Gotta love them HID's huh. I never get tired of them because they're just so surprising every time they're switched on. Nothing else like em


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 11, 2009)

I really need to take my HID to somewhere where I can actually test the range. There are trees and other houses around me, so I have not yet found its maximum range. The street I live on bends away after about 700 feet, and it still managed to illuminate the trees on the far side of the road. I really need to go to an empty field and find a challenge for it.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 11, 2009)

Serious HID testing _begins_ at 300 yards


----------



## LightForce (Apr 14, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> Serious HID testing _begins_ at 300 yards



I'd like compact size much better :thumbsup:


















and quite big field of view as well


----------



## DM51 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good photos, LightForce, but they are too large. Please resize them to 800 x 900 pixels maximum.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 14, 2009)

LightForce said:


> I'd like compact size much better :thumbsup:



That's a nice broad beam, looks like a great walking light. Which one is it? I don't recognize the bezel..


----------



## LightForce (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, I fixed the images size.

45W power to the 4300K lamp on these photos, 90 min of runtime, nice field lighting and it can also throw a bit

StarHalo, it's my custom Maglite 4D HID mod - Mag T5.








T5 with silver head has a rear switch (unfinished version with power regulation 25-45W). Black-head version has a side switch, 35W only.
This small guy which try to outshine the HID is Dereelight CL1H V3 5A tint on high. It has a modded switch.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 17, 2009)

LightForce: Your 4D HID [email protected] mod is amazing!






This beamshot of my N30 turned out very well. It is lighting up a pole (and some treetops behind it) I estimate to be around 200 yards away.

Control:





With N30:


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 20, 2009)

100m+ target.

vt120







aircraft landing light 700w






Could of used a higher exposer. :tired:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome beam pictures Flashanator! The power of your VT120 is breathtaking. It has a needle like hotspot for throw and a huge wide floody corona around it which gives excellent flood. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Blue!!:huh:

I haven't turned my vt on in months, just been using my liitle Borealis mag.

So when I fired it up, I was just blown away all over again. The aircraft landing light is just hilarious, at least 50m wide mega beam hotspot at 350m away.


----------



## petrev (Apr 21, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Hey Blue!!:huh:
> 
> I haven't turned my vt on in months, just been using my liitle Borealis mag.
> 
> So when I fired it up, I was just blown away all over again. The aircraft landing light is just hilarious, at least 50m wide mega beam hotspot at 350m away.


 

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 21, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Hey Blue!!:huh:
> 
> I haven't turned my vt on in months, just been using my liitle Borealis mag.
> 
> So when I fired it up, I was just blown away all over again. The aircraft landing light is just hilarious, at least 50m wide mega beam hotspot at 350m away.


 
That's awesome Flash, I know what you mean! I use my smaller HIDs a lot of the time now, and when I fire up the huge Mega Illum it always shocks me to see its short-arc xenon like hotspot on objects up to 1000 yards away and possibly farther on reflective objects. Your VT120 makes my Mega look like a match flame however and that tight hotspot coming from a dual reflectored light is amazing!

Another N30 beamshot, shining at a distant shed in the 200 yard range:

Control:





With N30:


----------



## PsTo (Apr 21, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> team-member, love the PH50, dam that is the bomb. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<<<<????

??? 11-12 K LUMENS ? ph 50 HAVE GOT ONLY 5000+ LUMENS NO ?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 21, 2009)

PsTo said:


> <<<<????
> 
> ??? 11-12 K LUMENS ? ph 50 HAVE GOT ONLY 5000+ LUMENS NO ?





Flashanator was referring to Team Member's photos in post #12.

Flashanator then posted his own pic of what I believe is the LarryK12 (aircraft landing light mod). 

He'll correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Flashanator (Apr 22, 2009)

PsTo,

That 11-12k lumens was in regards to my VT120 HID light mod.

Here is my Mini HID 43w...
4:00am in the middle of knowhere 





Close range portable stadium light. :nana: btw, the dorky bike isn't mine.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sure sure


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 23, 2009)

Another amazing beamshot from Flashanator. I have always loved your little 43W Mini HID beast! Its output is extremely impressive and it truly is like a portable stadium light.


----------



## petrev (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Guys

Some photos from our recent CPF UK 09 Get together
Lots more great pics in the thread just not all HID shots



Nyctophiliac said:


> Let's do some brightening!!
> PX-200HID (Centre)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2009)

That last picture is very cool! Artistic and calming too.

Thanks petrev.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing pictures!!!


Karl


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2009)

good to know we have a UK illumination battalion


----------



## Attitude (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool pics!!


----------

